# MF4245 1997 price?



## djo (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone knows how much was a brand new Massey Ferguson 4245 back in 1997? 4wd, w/cab, 12x12 transmission.

If you have an answer, please write if there was a front loader, the currency, and the country. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Original price (USD) $37,500 (1999)


----------



## djo (Aug 21, 2014)

Thx RC Wells, but this is with no cab, and 2wd. I’m wondering what is the price with cabine and 4wd.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

MF tractors were pretty much depressed in the market in the US during the 1980-2010 model years, so actual new retail prices were likely to be 30% or more below the recommended manufacturer's suggested prices. The list price for the first year in the US of that series with cab and four wheel drive was $51,270.00.

However, most were sold one to two model years later from hold over inventory for far less.

The price softness had nothing to do with tractor quality, just market uncertainty as manufacturers merged and brands fell by the wayside.

Only one out of four MF dealers even survived and are still in business, and those in the US today are are generally as secondary lines to whatever equipment is the dealer's primary business.

Other countries may have fared much better in this excellent tractor line.


----------



## djo (Aug 21, 2014)

thx for the answer. That gives me a good idea. I'm in Quebec, Canada and MF here is and always been a very respected brand. As for the price, I'm guessing the number and the situation you talk about (80-10) was pretty much the same here. 30% though is a lot. I just bought a 4245 4wd with cab 1997 7000hrs. for 24k$CAD (19.4kUSD) I think I did a pretty good deal. Thx RC Wells.


----------

